# Cockatiel Prolapse (opinions)



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

I recently went to the doctor for my bird Brooklyn on thursday and quick summary found out she is in the beginning stages of prolapse. Ive never even heard of this until that day. When ever she poops the poop comes out fine but so does a red part (i forgot what its called my apologies) and she ends up just sucking it back in. She has never gone overboard trying to lay an egg and the doctor said he felt no egg either. She is other wise fine she still eats and acts her normal self around all of us and seems fine but has this prolapse problem.

Now the doctor has recommended me to give her two medicines via into her mouth and well my concern is two medicines is that too much for my tiel? Now I know they say doctors orders however I'm nervous that it may hurt her in some way by being too much for her. I know they say tiels are resilient but I can't help but worry. Im going to pick up the medicine tomorrow (tuesday).

Would love to here if you guys have ever had this happen to your tiels and share some of your stories and experiences you've had with the whole thing. I'm new to this prolapse thing and would love to get some info from you guys. 

-Eric


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What are the medications? It's hard to give an opinion without that detail.


----------



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> What are the medications? It's hard to give an opinion without that detail.


One is baytril and the other is metacam. I know there can be side effects giving any animal medicine simply because you don't know if maybe they're allergic to it. So even thinking of giving her two has me worried. I know just "waiting it out" to see if it goes away on its own isnt the option I want for my baby but before I give her anything would want to hear from the you guys/girls.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd ask the vet what the reasoning is behind prescribing an antiobitic (Baytril). Does the vet think an infection is causing the prolapse, or that the prolapse will make her vulnerable to infection? The Metacam makes sense to me, because it's an anti-inflammatory. The Baytril could make sense also, but I'd want to understand why it's being prescribed. In terms of side effects, that's a pretty low risk combo that I've given my birds lots of times with no problems, so I wouldn't be too worried in that regard.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The internet is indicating that uterine infection can contribute to prolapse. That might be the reason for the antibiotic. Here's an article by Terry Martin, an avian veterinarian who is actually best known for his books on parrot and cockatiel genetics: https://www.beautyofbirds.com/Prolapse.htm

P.S. the blurb at the bottom of the article gives me the impression that the webmaster "borrowed" it from somewhere else and also borrowed the pictures too. Some belong to srtiels, and it's unlikely that those accompanied the original article.


----------



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I'd ask the vet what the reasoning is behind prescribing an antiobitic (Baytril). Does the vet think an infection is causing the prolapse, or that the prolapse will make her vulnerable to infection? The Metacam makes sense to me, because it's an anti-inflammatory. The Baytril could make sense also, but I'd want to understand why it's being prescribed. In terms of side effects, that's a pretty low risk combo that I've given my birds lots of times with no problems, so I wouldn't be too worried in that regard.


I apologize for not being more specific seems it would of helped. This all has started around Tuesday the 22nd. Yes he has prescribed the Baytril because he suspects an infection is causing the prolapse. He has never actual seen her prolapse because on that Thursday (24th) when she pooped she did not prolapse. He didn't feel an egg and said her vent looked fine and not swollen in anyway at all. He said to give it a few days to see if it went away so I called today to give him a follow up on what I saw over the weekend and it seemed throughout the day each day she prolapses with the red part coming out a little bit and then going back in. How ever in the morning she has pooped and she doesn't prolapse and at night before bed she poops and no prolapse. Like I stated before he still thinks it could be an infection as he put it (has to be a reason this prolapse is happening) so he prescribed the two medicines.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, then in that case I would try the medications as prescribed. I don't think you need to worry about side effects. They're both very common meds.


----------



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

tielfan said:


> The internet is indicating that uterine infection can contribute to prolapse. That might be the reason for the antibiotic. Here's an article by Terry Martin, an avian veterinarian who is actually best known for his books on parrot and cockatiel genetics: https://www.beautyofbirds.com/Prolapse.htm
> 
> P.S. the blurb at the bottom of the article gives me the impression that the webmaster "borrowed" it from somewhere else and also borrowed the pictures too. Some belong to srtiels, and it's unlikely that those accompanied the original article.


Thank you for the article. I can say that my tiel doesn't look like the pictures there but good to have an idea on it. Like I said it comes out a little bit and goes back in. I don't think thats natural at all but after looking at some articles online do you believe it could be this ?http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions/reproductive/c_bd_cloacal_prolapse

I am close to my tiel just looking at some possible scenarios.


----------



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Okay, then in that case I would try the medications as prescribed. I don't think you need to worry about side effects. They're both very common meds.


Thank you for the responses. It gives me a little more peace of mind.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pictures in the article were of very severe prolapses that were probably related to egg laying. Your bird isn't anywhere near that point yet, but your vet wants to treat the problem and cure it to make sure it doesn't get worse. 

One thing I would suggest is to watch her diet and make sure she gets enough calcium, vitamin D and vitamin A. Many cases of prolapse are related to egg binding. Your hen apparently isn't laying eggs right now, but these nutrients will help reduce the risk of egg binding in case she does lay eggs later on. She seems to be having some slight prolapse issues already and egg laying could make it a lot worse.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

Sending you best wishes for you and your bird.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't offer any advice but I'm sending my best wishes for your sweet 'tiel and you.. may she heal well. Sounds like she is in the hands of a good vet and of course the knowledgeable members of this forum help a lot too. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## brooklyn12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you guys for your wishes and prayers. I will continue to update you guys on how she does on the meds.


----------

